# DAUGHTER'S WEDDING SHAWL



## swtpeapati (May 20, 2011)

Hello Ladies! It's been a while since I've been able to come here for a visit. Finally completed our daughter, Liz's, wedding shawl and have a picture of her here with her new husband!!! We're so very thankful that the Lord has brought these two together and blessed us with a new son!!! BLESSINGS TO YOU TOO!!! patti


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

swtpeapati said:


> Hello Ladies! It's been a while since I've been able to come here for a visit. Finally completed our daughter, Liz's, wedding shawl and have a picture of her here with her new husband!!! We're so very thankful that the Lord has brought these two together and blessed us with a new son!!! BLESSINGS TO YOU TOO!!! patti


Beautiful photo of all three of them.


----------



## swtpeapati (May 20, 2011)

MaryCarter said:


> swtpeapati said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Ladies! It's been a while since I've been able to come here for a visit. Finally completed our daughter, Liz's, wedding shawl and have a picture of her here with her new husband!!! We're so very thankful that the Lord has brought these two together and blessed us with a new son!!! BLESSINGS TO YOU TOO!!! patti
> ...


Thank you Mary!!!


----------



## diziescott (Mar 25, 2011)

What a great looking couple...I bet he's as happy to be in your family as you are to have him. The shawl looks great - perfect with her dress!


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

Lovely shawl and beautiful couple!
Would you be willing to share the pattern?


----------



## swtpeapati (May 20, 2011)

diziescott said:


> What a great looking couple...I bet he's as happy to be in your family as you are to have him. The shawl looks great - perfect with her dress!


Thank you Dizie!!!


----------



## swtpeapati (May 20, 2011)

brain56 said:


> Lovely shawl and beautiful couple!
> Would you be willing to share the pattern?


Will look for it...


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

What a happy couple and your shawl is gorgeous!! May they live a long and happy life together!!


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

LORD, we thank you for bringing this beautiful couple together and ask you to bless them with a long and happy and blessed union experiencing your love and blessings in their new life together.

Celebrating the joy with you and remembering how JESUS blessed the wedding at Canaan.  HE was there rejoicing with that couple too.


----------



## AllyMu (Jan 31, 2011)

Beautiful shawl and beautiful couple.


----------



## Rainbow (May 14, 2011)

beautiful shawl and beautiful picture of the couple....


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

It is beautiful. So sweet, the two of them.


----------



## KEgan (Feb 15, 2012)

Beautiful shawl. Do you a pattern for it?


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

It warms my heart just looking at that beautiful couple and the shawl as well.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

What a handsome couple and the shawl is very pretty to. Wishing them all the luck in the world...


----------



## swtpeapati (May 20, 2011)

PearlofGreatPrice said:


> LORD, we thank you for bringing this beautiful couple together and ask you to bless them with a long and happy and blessed union experiencing your love and blessings in their new life together.
> 
> Celebrating the joy with you and remembering how JESUS blessed the wedding at Canaan.  HE was there rejoicing with that couple too.


A special THANK YOU!!! & BLESSINGS ON'YA TOO!!!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Lovely shawl and a handsome couple!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Congratulations on expanding your family with love..... The shawl is lovely and she will treasure it as a momento of your love and of her special day.... They are a lovely couple..... Wishing them many, many happy years together.....


----------



## Southern Perl (Aug 19, 2011)

Beautiful shawl and the couple look so happy.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

very sweet photo, lovely shawl, congratulations


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Beautiful shawl and a very happy looking couple, congrats!


----------



## Arlie (Jan 9, 2012)

What a lovely Wedding Shawl and a very happy looking bride and groom. Great job! I'm sure they'll be very happy. 
:thumbup:


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

A beautiful photo and you did a fabulous job with the shawl. I hope that one day I will make a shawl half as nice.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

It's lovely to see you again swtpeapati,your daughter and SIL,make a beautiful couple,the shawl is fantastic. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## beachknit (Oct 25, 2011)

Beautiful! Love the yarn. Would you share name of the yarn and pattern you used please? 
When something so lovely is posted, others will surely want to replicate it! Highest form of compliment, right?


----------



## chorister (Aug 20, 2011)

What a lovely photo and so nice that you have put your love around her on their special day.


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

just lovely-thanks for sharing!


----------



## aannggeell (Dec 7, 2012)

Beautiful! Oh to be young again. I wish them lots of love and happiness!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Beautiful shawl!!! ;0)


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

What a beautiful picture and an heirloom to be worn on such a day. That shawl is absolutely beautiful. Congratulations.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Really beautiful!!! I wonder if she will use it as a Christening Blanket when she has that first grandchild???


----------



## rozzi80 (Mar 29, 2011)

Just beautiful. I anticipate making a wedding shawl for my daughter in the next couple of years. I also hope that she will allow me to make her veil as well!


----------



## cezaragoza (Sep 4, 2011)

Holy Goodness, that's a gorgeous shawl! Congrats to you on the new addition to the family!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Congratulations to you and your family. They look like a lovely, happy couple and the shawl is stunning on her.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

A beautiful shawl for such a very special day,Congratulations to the happy couple.


----------



## KayKay4 (Jan 22, 2013)

It's just very lovely--and they are too. How blessed they are to have you knit something really special that your daughter could wear on her wedding day.


----------



## Miminancy (May 18, 2012)

May they have 50+ years of happiness.....The shawl is beautiful.


----------



## Molly Heger (Feb 8, 2012)

Beautiful couple and. Beautiful shawl.


----------



## susieO (Aug 18, 2011)

Love the pattern! Good job!


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

What a lovely couple & beautiful shawl.

Congratulations on you new son.


----------



## Susanrph (Aug 2, 2012)

Beautiful couple! It must have made you feel very proud that she'd want your work on her wedding day!


----------



## DEE DEE (Jan 24, 2011)

swtpeapati said:


> Hello Ladies! It's been a while since I've been able to come here for a visit. Finally completed our daughter, Liz's, wedding shawl and have a picture of her here with her new husband!!! We're so very thankful that the Lord has brought these two together and blessed us with a new son!!! BLESSINGS TO YOU TOO!!! patti


Absolutely gorgeous. Can you hare the pattern?


----------



## Zochitl (Nov 13, 2012)

BEautiful couple may they be happy all their lives nd the shawl is so lovely. Congratulations!!


----------



## fstknitter (Apr 8, 2012)

Congratulations on a job well done


----------



## beadness (Apr 14, 2011)

Great picture. You can see the love!


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

Beautiful shawl, and very happy, beautiful couple.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Such a lovely picture. These 2 look so very happy. Your daughters shawl is perfect and I know it will keep her warm for a very long time, just as the love they have will.


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Lovely couple and the shawl is gorgeous.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

What a beautiful shawl! Just the right thing for a wedding. You did a marvelous job.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Your shawl is beautiful... but not as beautiful as the bride. What a wonderful picture.


----------



## mommomtwo (Dec 3, 2011)

Congratulations sweatpea! The shawl and the happy couple are
beautiful (in His sight also)! God bless you all! My daughter and her dh were recently married by an Anglican pastor in Bermuda. The pictures they showed us were beautiful, and I thank God for daughter's new husband.

Again, blessings to you all!
Jn. 3:16


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Congratulations to all. Lovely couple, great shawl!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Darling couple, and beautiful shawl!! Congratulations!


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

What a wonderful gift..May the Lord bless them with MANY wonderful years together.


----------



## Jean K (Sep 9, 2011)

Congratulations to all of you. Beautiful shawl and I will be awaiting the pattern, too. our first child's wedding was just a month ago, so we are just as happy as your family.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Just lovely! Congrats on the wedding!


----------



## highihid (Jan 19, 2013)

How beautiful is everything you have been able to capture in this photo. What a precious heirloom for your family.


----------



## pegmcc (Feb 20, 2011)

Exquisite shawl. Love the color. Looks like alot of love went into all those stitches!


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

Blessings to the happy couple. You may want to start knitting baby blankies soon for some wee ones.

Beautiful wedding shawl pattern. elegant.


----------



## nannyrags (Feb 4, 2013)

No doubt your daughter's wedding shawl was a labor of love. God bless you for making her day so special! A long and happy life to the newlyweds!!


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Congratulations. They are a beautiful couple!


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

CONGRATS to the couple and you too for the completion of this piece of work that I am sure she will treasure for years to come.


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

You've done a beautiful job on the shawl! Is there any chance you would share the pattern with us? Thanks.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Swtpeapati-Liz looks beautiful in her wedding shawl. You did a beautiful job making it. What a lovely couple. Best wishes to them both! Denise


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

all are beautiful


----------



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Both the shawl and the young couple are lovely!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Both the shawl and the young couple are lovely!


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

What a beautiful pic. Everyone and everything looks great.


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

Beautiful couple and beautiful shawl. What an heirloom piece she has now to pass on. :thumbup:


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

What a lovely couple and beautiful shawl. Yes you are blessed.


----------



## Rylan (Jan 25, 2013)

Beautiful . . . and it looks perfect with her wedding dress! A handsome couple.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

Very nice looking, all 3 of them.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

aahhh!


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Beautiful - the couple and the shawl! You did a wonderful job on it and I'm sure your daugher will treasure it forever!  Congrats on the new son.


----------



## tikva (Nov 30, 2011)

Beautiful couple and beautiful shawl. May god bless them


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

They make a beautiful couple!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Beautiful shawl and beautiful couple. Congratulations on both!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Beautiful shawl, beautiful couple! Thanks for posting! I love Fort Wayne, especially your wonderful library. I sure wish I was closer to that library as I found some really great information on my ancestors there!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Happy couple and a beautiful shawl. Congrats on your new "Son". Wishing them many, many happy years together.
Hugs to all


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Lovely couple. The shawl is beautiful. Congrats to all of you.


----------



## bretsfp (Apr 14, 2012)

Lovely couple! Great work!


----------



## elissa57 (Jun 3, 2011)

wow. BEAUTIFUL daughter, HANDSOME son (in-law) and GORGEOUS shawl! CONGRATULATIONS to all!


----------



## rlmayknit (Mar 14, 2011)

What a beautiful bride. Her shawl is elegant. rlmayknit


----------



## swtpeapati (May 20, 2011)

Dear Sally Ann, Did you know you can access our library on-line? Go to: http://www.acpl.lib.in.us/
BLESSINGS!!! patti



raindancer said:


> Beautiful shawl, beautiful couple! Thanks for posting! I love Fort Wayne, especially your wonderful library. I sure wish I was closer to that library as I found some really great information on my ancestors there!


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

what a sweet couple! The shawl looks very pretty!


----------



## Sitnandknitn (Sep 11, 2012)

What a beautiful couple and shawl!! I bet a lot of love went into every stitch you knit. I am sure she will treasure it always! May your daughter and son in law have a beautiful life together!

I am now looking for the perfect pattern and yarn to knit my daughter a shawl for her wedding. They haven't set the date yet but I figured I better start looking now and give myself plenty of time.


----------



## sandrine (Apr 15, 2011)

what a beautiful couple and shawl!


----------



## Thulha (Nov 10, 2011)

Congratulations swtpeapati! Great to see your daughter happy! I love the shawl too!


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

Beautiful Shawl and Couple!


----------



## Delecia (Nov 28, 2012)

What a lucky bride to have a beautiful shawl made by her Mom. Best wishes to the happy couple.

Delecia


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

That's wonderful....gorgeous couple, beautiful shawl.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Very lovely ! what a beautiful bride !


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

MaryCarter said:


> swtpeapati said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Ladies! It's been a while since I've been able to come here for a visit. Finally completed our daughter, Liz's, wedding shawl and have a picture of her here with her new husband!!! We're so very thankful that the Lord has brought these two together and blessed us with a new son!!! BLESSINGS TO YOU TOO!!! patti
> ...


Ditto!


----------



## RNLinda (Dec 14, 2012)

Gorgeous shawl, beautiful couple. What a special shawl for a special day.


----------



## Larkster (Feb 25, 2012)

Did the name of the pattern ever get posted?


----------



## angelknitter (May 20, 2011)

stunning! the shawl and the couple,congrats to them both


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Wow! The Wedding Shawl is absolutely gorgeous!!! The newlyweds are a beautiful couple!!!


----------



## sharon05676 (May 13, 2012)

How beautiful.


----------

